
China’s ‘Pearl Bro’ making millions from live streaming - holigey
http://www.bbc.com/capital/story/20170623-chinas-pearl-bro-making-millions-from-live-streaming
======
zhte415
Take-away: Not just about the product, that is a commodity, but about the
process of interaction and providing an identity. And as stated in the video,
'killing time'.

